# My African leopard tortoise



## jmelyn20 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is Whompas now around 3 years old

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## coreyc (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice leo I like the pic where his head is tilted that's great  where did you get him from ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Jamie:

Whompas is just absolutely beautiful! I love the light colored leopards.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2011)

Great pics! Whompas is gorgeous  That picture with his mouth wide open and eyes all crazy is hilarious


----------



## jmelyn20 (Jan 4, 2011)

I found him at an exotic pet store in Austin, Texas in Oct. 2008. He was so tiny and has grown this much which I did not expect. He didn't adjust well to the move to Kentucky, he was in the vet frequently for about 6 months. I plan on going back south with him soon though, he just doesn't get enough time outside during the year.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 4, 2011)

He's beautiful Jamie


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 4, 2011)

He is beautiful! I love his markings and boy has he grown since his first soak... lol


----------



## Neal (Jan 4, 2011)

That is a nice looking leopard. Do you know if it's male or female?


----------



## Laura (Jan 4, 2011)

i love the kitty in your pics.. cute...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 5, 2011)

Whompass looks very happy and healthy.


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 8, 2011)

Great pics! Very good looking leo. Hope mine turn out that cute!


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 8, 2011)

Whompas looks great, nice job!


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright what gives. I know I'm bad with this computor thing but when I click on the photo I get pics of the foo fighters in concert?


----------



## coreyc (Mar 8, 2011)

Click on the Whompas file right side


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 8, 2011)

oooh k, now that I can see the photo let me say that it is a very nice looking leopard! Thanks for the technical help!

I quess I really dont want the answer but that didnt get anybody else but me?


----------



## coreyc (Mar 8, 2011)

I got me to when I open it I was like whats this but then I seen the pic of Whompas and clicked it open


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Whompas is cute, but what is the name of the Leopard tort...  (j/k)


----------



## Paige Lewis (Mar 10, 2011)

O wow, such a beautiful leopard!


----------

